# Aufbau einer Preisliste



## suse2222 (22. April 2009)

Schönen Abend!

ich würde gerne für meine Webseite eine einfache Preisliste/Tabelle erstellen. 

Darin soll vorkommen:

Name Ferienwohnung-  max Pers.- Saisonpreise


Wie geht man das am besten an, mit MS Office ?

Gibt es in dem Bereich eventuell Vorlagen?


Danke Euch!


Grüsse 

Su


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. April 2009)

Hi

Man kann in Excel eine Tabelle als Html speichern. 
Solltest du jedoch eine serverseitige Programmiersprache für deine Seite nutzen, wäre es sinnvoller, die Daten als CSV zu speichern und zur Laufzeit auszulesen und anzuzeigen


----------



## suse2222 (22. April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort  Nico !

Dann werde ich mal mit Excel eine Tabelle herstellen. Ich benutze Joomla, muss ich dann einfach die Datei  auf meinem Server hochladen?

Gruß

Su


----------



## Maik (22. April 2009)

suse2222 hat gesagt.:


> Dann werde ich mal mit Excel eine Tabelle herstellen. Ich benutze Joomla, muss ich dann einfach die Datei  auf meinem Server hochladen?


Naja, vorwiegend wirst du sie auf irgendeine Weise in dein CMS einpflegen müssen, damit die Tabelle (Preisliste) in der entprechenden Seite ausgegeben wird.

mfg Maik


----------



## suse2222 (22. April 2009)

Hi Maik,


ich hab jetzt einfach mal eine alte Preisliste kopiert und in Excel modifiziert, hat geklappt .

Ist  mein Gedanke jetzt richtig, diese Datei einfach im Backend hochzuladen, wie z.B. ein Bild, und dann einfach im Webdokument zu platzieren. Oder muss ich da jetzt im FTP meines Server irgendwie etwas hochladen?

Hoffe Du verstehst mich? 


Grüsse

Su


P.S.

Ich wollt Dich gestern schon fragen, gibts eigentlich eine  geeignete CSS - Lektüre auf Deutsch ? 

Und: Was hat es mit Euren Mitglieder Karten auf sich ?


----------



## Maik (22. April 2009)

Wie du die Datei nun konkret in dein CMS einpflegst, kann ich dir mangels Nutzung eines CMS wie Joomla nicht sagen.

@CSS-Lektüre:

Cascading Style Sheets, Level 2
Stylesheets (CSS)
The StyleWorks

@Mitgliederkarte: Das gleiche, wie mit deiner Mitgliederkarte 

mfg Maik


----------



## Marschal (22. April 2009)

Abend,
Also es wäre nicht schlecht wenn du das über das FTP-Protokoll hochlädst, dann musst du natürlich in deinem Quellcode dieses Element (Liste) einbinden und aufrufen. So musst du aber bei Preisänderungen immer eine neue Tabelle uploaden.


----------



## suse2222 (22. April 2009)

Ok. Danke Dir für die Bücher-Tipps!


@Mitgliederkarte:

Ich stell auch immer Fragen , ne!?   


@ Marschal:

Dank auch Dir für die Antwort !

Das wär nicht das Problem, da die Preise ja konstant bleiben und ich eh nur eine kleine Liste benötige.

Hätte ich  denn einen Vorteil, wenn ich es über das FTP-Protokoll uploade, im Gegensatz zum Joomla-Backend? 


Grüsse

Su


----------



## Marschal (22. April 2009)

Vorteil, glaube den hättet du nicht, ebenso wie einen Nachteil. Für mich wäre es gleich wie ich es hochladen würde Warscheinlich würd ich aber das FTP-Protokoll vorziehen


----------



## suse2222 (22. April 2009)

Okay,

dann geh ich mal ran ans Werk  

Danke Euch beiden.... 


Grüsse

Su


----------

